# My New Black Moor!



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Woop, Noone probs cares but bought a deformed black moor today!


I've named it Sebastion from the little mermaid (my first black moor and fancy goldfish were called Ariel and Erik from the little mermaid haha)

And I might get him a little friend in a months time 

Sorry lol, so excited tehe!!!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Im not sure if getting a deformed Black moor is a good idea?, there'd be a high chance of getting illnesses.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

nooo, only has a funny growing top fin lol, so its only superficial ^^!!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a Black Moor named Coco Bubbles and s/he's lovely. I also have an Orange Fantail named Fanta Fizz who also has a deformed tail fin but is still a very nice fish. 
Best of luck with him/her. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thankies tehe! 

When we get another disabled one in at work i will take it under my wing so it can be friends with mine tehe


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

All those "fancy" fish are disabled


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH Thats true!!!

but they are very cute tehe


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

well lets see a picture then! : victory:

we all have favourite fish.

I have kept tropical fish for almost 15 years, had a marine tank running for nearly a year now and I have just set up a 5 foot tank and decided to add small koi in it.

each to their own as they say.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I like Black Moors but i`m going to be really anal here as there is no need to use the Black bit because if it aint black its not a moor.

Having one of my nothing better to think of modes.:lol2:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

TRUE and moor was used to describe black arabs anyway, so black moor just mean black black!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't get a pic of him! He keeps moving LOL!

And he's not a TRUE black moor really as he has alot of gold shimmer on him and a bit of a white tummy!
still mainly black though!

I feel sad for him, i think hes lonely 

(well thats my excuse to get another fish  tehe)

He has TERRIBLE eyesight aswell hahaha


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> He has TERRIBLE eyesight aswell hahaha



I think most telescope eyes are blind or very limited eyesight


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> I feel sad for him, i think hes lonely
> 
> (well thats my excuse to get another fish  tehe)


Yeah moors get very emotionally disturbed if they dont have a tank mate, 
the way to tell is they swim round opening there mouths :whistling2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

HAHA yeah i know they are lol, which is why its cute, 

I go for the awkward animals LOL


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

should have called it nemo if it has a deformed fin :lol2:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> should have called it *nemo* if it has a deformed fin :lol2:


Nebbz, please leave the fish forum and only return when that name has perminantly left your mind :whistling2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Different fin though lol!

And I cannot stand 'Nemo' anymore, constatnly get little kids in the shops screaming 'I FOUND NEMO'

and its like ¬_¬

No.. no you didn't...

Then I get people coming up and asking me if they can keep clown fish in a goldfish bowl :|


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bradders100 said:


> Different fin though lol!
> 
> And I cannot stand 'Nemo' anymore, constatnly get little kids in the shops screaming 'I FOUND NEMO'
> 
> ...


 
oh yeah the joys of finding f**king nemo lol. What sort of shop you in though? Im in a garden centre so we get 90% of our customers just looking for a nemo. Little shites banging glass all day. we got a new lad at work who just abuses them


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Same x_x

Garden and leisure i'm at, it's not too bad a place, but the kids really annoy me 

This girl was really banging on the glass of the cichlids (of which i have reserved them all x_x) And I got really mad as the parents were right there and I went over half way through serving someone and had ago at the girl saying, that if she wants to kill the fish and have her parents pay £20 each dead fish then thats fair enough, if not i suggest she stop banging on the glass, she ran over to her parents and they left.

Horrible child!


----------

